# My Backyard



## PuffDragon (Apr 20, 2008)

Was on a bike ride and wanted to get a shot of the river. This is about 1/4 mile away from my place. That's the Philadelphia skyline.


----------



## dorton (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice pic man.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful shot from outside the city


----------



## DZLife (Apr 21, 2008)

Woah! You have a nice back yard XD
A lil smoggy, but hey, it's Jersey.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes it is a nice pic, but too much city for me.  

I like this better:


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 21, 2008)

OOoo I'll hafta post my other backyard!!! I grew up in Ocean City, NJ and now have a place in North Wildwood and Cape May. All 3 are beautiful!!!



I took this at Cape May Point looking South. That's the Cape May Light House in the bottom right


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 21, 2008)

You had to go there!!














J/K lololol


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

AWW, come on!!! You guys are making me sick!! I wanna see a nice warm beach in person!!! Great pics!!


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys, now I know what a warm beach and ocean looks like. I want in.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm driving my mother to the airport so she can fly to Colorado to visit a friend for 3 weeks. I'd like to go there too, the mountains are awesome!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 22, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I'm driving my mother to the airport so she can fly to Colorado to visit a friend for 3 weeks. I'd like to go there too, the mountains are awesome!!!!



I agree, I have a friend then sends me pics all the time, he lives at 9000 feet there. But he can keep his winters, I like the idea of not getting snowed in.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

I figured I'd update my pic a little!!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (May 15, 2008)

HECK YEAH!!! I just got home from Game 4 of the Stanley Cup Finals...Flyers Vs. Penquins *cough suck cough*

Series is 3-1 Penquins up but it was such a great game to be at. Here's a shot of my tshirt and face I made for the game.





Has the Flyers emblem on the front.


----------



## angelrose (May 15, 2008)

good one Puff. I saw the game and the only thing that would make it good I guess is just being there. lol.


----------

